# diy isolation headphones



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

These are great for recording drums or trying out different mics when the sound in the room needs to be much less than what is coming through the cans. Either pull apart an old set of phones so the drivers and wiring is loose or just use earbuds and go to your local hunting store. Buy a cheap pair of shooters muffs. They come in different db ratings -25 to -30db are fine.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

bantam said:


> Buy a cheap pair of shooters muffs.


Great idea 

Kirill


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Cool idea - we Brits would just have to look for workman's ear defenders instead though, since shooting isn't a widely encouraged pastime round these parts... luckily for the recently ousted government!


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Great idea:T


----------

